# [resolu][ffmpeg] support mp3 - comment l'ajouter ?

## thibotus01

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à installer le support mp3 pour ffmpeg, donc impossible d'encoder avec le codec MP3 (Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1)

```
ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3
```

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-audio-oss --disable-v4l --disable-v4l2 --disable-dv1394 --disable-network --disable-ffplay --disable-opts --enable-libxvid --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip

  libavutil version: 49.4.0

  libavcodec version: 51.40.4

  libavformat version: 51.12.1

  built on Dec  2 2007 11:40:07, gcc: 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

 DE mp3             MPEG audio layer 3

 D A    mp3

 D A    mp3adu

 D A    mp3on4

Je devrais avoir : DEA mp3

J'ai essayé en faisant 

```
emerge lame
```

Et en mettant -acodec libmp3lame, mais il ne reconnait pas le codec...

Comment faire ? je suis à bout...Last edited by thibotus01 on Sun Dec 02, 2007 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deusexodus

Ajout de mp3 dans le USE du /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## thibotus01

```
USE="-curl -X mmx sse sse2 mp3 -gtk -sdl -nptl -xpm"

```

Comme ca ? J'ai déjà fait, jai unmerge et emerge ffmpeg, ca ne change rien...

----------

## ghoti

 *thibotus01 wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé en faisant 
> 
> ```
> emerge lame
> ```
> ...

 

A mon avis, il faudrait recompiler ffmpeg après avoir emergé lame

----------

## thibotus01

J'avais refais unmerge et emerge de ffmpeg après lame, mais pareil...

----------

## ghoti

As-tu activé le useflag "encode" pour ffmpeg ? (emerge -pv ffmpeg ...)

----------

## thibotus01

Non c'est à dire ? Je ne comprend pas bien

----------

## Temet

Be careful, il me semble avoir lu Alexis récemment : la version instable de ffmpeg ne serait pas compatible avec je sais plus quoi, tout le tralala.

Bref, je sais pas quelle version tu compiles, mais tente la stable.

----------

## thibotus01

```
USE="encode" emerge ffmpeg
```

Ca marche maintenant  :Smile:  Ca encode bien... Merci !

Ca a installé la ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616

----------

## ghoti

@Temet : pourrais-tu retrouver ce message d'Alexis ? 

Perso, j'ai la dernière version testing et, jusqu'ici, je n'ai constaté aucun problème particulier.

 *thibotus01 wrote:*   

> Non c'est à dire ? Je ne comprend pas bien

 

Dans l'ebuild de ffmpeg, je vois ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> # disabled by default
> 
> if use encode
> 
> then
> ...

 

Si tu veux que libmp3lame soit pris en compte, il faut que tu actives le USE "encode", soit globalement dans /etc/make.conf, soit uniquement au niveau ffmpeg dans /etc/portage/package.use  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *thibotus01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="encode" emerge ffmpeg
> ```
> ...

 

Oups, j'avais zappé ta réponse  :Embarassed: 

Ta méthode marche, c'est sûr ... sauf qu'elle est fortement déconseillée vu qu'à la prochaine mise à jour de ffmpeg, le USE sera à nouveau désactivé. Utilise plutôt les fichiers /etc/make.conf ou /etc/portage/package.use !  :Wink: 

----------

## thibotus01

oki merci  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

N'oublie pas le (résolu)  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Pour ghoti : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-618323-highlight-ffmpeg.html

(en fait, c'est pour le xvid... je me rappelais juste de l'histoire arch/~arch)

----------

## ghoti

@Temet : ok, merci : même si je suis en full ~ARCH, c'est toujours bon à savoir !

----------

